# Recommendations please for Glove Liners for winter



## S8961 (7 Sep 2010)

When the temperature drops in the winter my fingers over-react and the result is painful. I have bought good quality heated gloves but they do not give out enough heat all the time. In fact they feel lovely and warm as I put my hand in the glove but once in there they do not feel warm. I am now considering an additional glove liner. Has anyone experience of what is the best for my type of problem?

Here is a link to a lot of glove liners:

http://www.shopwiki.co.uk/Glove+Liner


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2010)

As a motorcyclist I used to swear by silk liners, with the heated glove, then thin wool, then my gloves.

As a cyclist I swear by DeFeeet Dura Merino gloves. Not liners exactly but they work really well.


----------



## ASC1951 (7 Sep 2010)

Gloves with inner gloves are much warmer, provided the outers are reasonably windproof. I just use a pair of these, which you can get all over the place. http://www.sportsshoes.com/product/RON420/?id=364

Silk inners are ok as a snug fit in dry conditions, but I found them pretty useless for winter cycling.


----------



## jay clock (7 Sep 2010)

Decathlon do silk liners and for even warmer I have merino liners which work well


----------



## S8961 (7 Sep 2010)

Reading all your comments I am inclined to go for one of the following. Sorry to ask for more comments but I have loads of gloves none of which seem to really work in the cold so I want to be cautious this time and ask for recommendations from actual users.

Which of the two would you recommend for snow, rain and cold?



> EDZ All Season Liner Gloves
> 
> All season liner glove made from Coolmax. (98% polyester 2% Lycra) Seamless knitted construction. Use as a lightweight glove for all types of activities including running and cycling also thin enough to wear under protective outer gloves for skiing, motorcycling etc.


 
or



> _One Size in Black_​​A seamless Merino wool liner glove with added elastane for stretch.​
> _EDZ Merino Wool Liner Gloves_
> 
> The EDZ Merino base layer is a natural alternative to the EDZ all season base layer for cold weather riding.
> ...


 

Robin


----------



## joggingbob (8 Sep 2010)

Not answering you latest question but to add feedback, I find the Decathlon Silk gloves for runners fine as a liner for my winter cycle gloves. However, not sure what temperatures / wind chill you are cyling in unfortunately, (for recommendations), what is cold for one person may be fine for another.


----------



## Moodyman (8 Sep 2010)

Got some thin running gloves from Aldi and wear these under my Aldi winter cycling gloves. Worked well during the depths of last January


----------



## Garz (8 Sep 2010)

Both types (inner with normal) of glove system work well but for me in the heart of winter my specific windproof with built-in lining did the job best. They cost about £20 in a sale from CRC and as im one of the folk who get cold outer limbs easily they were a great purchase.


----------

